# Several Health Concerns for New Hedgehog



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So, Po' Boy is settling in well, despite being a huuuuge grump-a-saurus.

I thought I'd take this time to update you all on what his condition is like seeing as I've had him for several days now...

First off... as I have mentioned in my previous post... he is VERY overweight. I am very serious. It's not because he's a "bigger" hedgehog, he actually has a tiny face, and today I saw that there was a roll of fat covering his tail!!! So, how do I address this issue besides changing his diet (which I will obv. be doing).

Another, more immediate concern, is the condition of his nails. I had a better look today... and they are not looking good at all. One of his front paws... the nails are so curled that he actually seems to have trouble walking, and the others are extremely overgrown as well. I tried several times periodically throughout the day to try to cut them, but I have had no success so far because he's such a grump! I tried putting him in water, but that made him panic like crazy, and then I tried just him on a flat surface, and then I tried with him being balled up, and grabbing his feet when he unballed slightly....

What should I do? Should I just take him to a vet to have his nails cut?

Without further ado, my new chubby boy doing his "Let me down" dance today...


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am nervous to cut our little girls nails. She does not let me even get a hold of her feet. I don't know if I'm ever going to be able to. I have read a flower pot laid on its side will help wear them down, at least the front ones. I also just put a digging box in her cage today with stones in it to help wear them down. Not sure if she will use it but I am hoping to try anything because I fear I will not be able to do it. 

When I took our little girl to the vet for a quick check and to see if she had mites I asked if they would cut her nails so I could watch. They said they weren't long enough yet but of course they are now. Hoping she will file them down on her own. I am never that lucky.

Good luck. I wonder if he isn't exercising much because of his nails. Just a thought.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Besides changing his staple food, maybe see if he likes any veggie baby foods (and mixed with a little meat baby food, if he won't try them alone). That may help him lose some weight, if he gets a little filled up on veggies. Hiding treats around his cage may help him move around more and explore, something low-fat like crickets or maybe watermelon once in awhile. I'm sure once his nails are cut, he may be more comfortable walking on his wheel, which will help too. If you think it's actually hurting him to walk on his feet, it might be worth a vet visit to get them cut so he's comfortable as soon as possible. It wouldn't hurt to have the chance to have him checked out too, and introduce him to your vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. Laying out like that so soon after you getting him, he is not a grump. A grump wouldn't do that, ever. :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

He is a big boy lol. When we got Sasha he was overweight (not obese) but he lost the extra weight. We slowly changed to a lower fat food and got him a much larger cage and a wheel which allows him to run. Now he's a healthy size. 
I would take him to the vet for a check up and hopefully a mani/pedi lol. Once he is all settled in I think he will be very happy!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Just to be on the other side of the overweight issue..

I'm sure your new boy will lose some since he is on such a high fat food right now and you are switching to a low fat food but I tried everything with Holden and nothing worked so he is still overweight. He is on a super low fat kibble, runs around a little obstacle course finding kibble or chicken every night, has a wheel and a big cage etc. So just incase he doesn't lose as much as you hope, it happens Holden is in good health except for that but his vet and the wonderful Nancy said that some of them just can't lose the weight.

Good luck!!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

rexi10, I'm sure you can do it! My Kashi is no trouble at all. He does not particularly like me handling his paws, but he will tolerate it. The key is just to let them become accustomed to you handling them this way, I find... With Po' Boy it's a different story. He is so big and fat that when he raises his quills, his paws are impossible to get too :lol:

Lilysmommy, I will definitely try that sometime soon  So far I haven't tried different foods because I didn't want to upset his tummy (from the stress), but he seems to be settling in without any problems, so maybe I will try feeding him some veggies and what not.

Nancy, thank you! That gives me hope :lol: I guess I thought he was such a grump because Kashi is nowhere near this grumpy :lol: The only time he unballs is when he tries to escape like this, but the minute one of us speaks or tries to touch him, he rolls up into the tightest ball possible XD I did see a huge improvement in his attitude yesterday from on Friday when I got him, so I have home :3

Quinn, that's great to hear ^_^ And yes, I am starting to think a vet visit is probably necessary since he is new to our household and everything, anyway... I'm afraid to think about how much the vet bill will be though :lol: He will probably have to be gassed for the examination >_<

Img_319, thank you for the heads up. I don't mind Po' Boy being a bit obese, but he is honestly so big that I am fearing for his wellbeing. Hopefully he can lose at least a little bit of weight, because the fat fold on his tail gave me a scare O_O :lol:


So I shall be scheduling a vet visit very soon. Wish us luck!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Good luck! Im sure everything will be fine. I'm curious of how much he weighs and I want to see his fat roll over his tail...it actaully sounds cute lol. Keep us updated!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys, just an update on Po' Boy.

My boyfriend and I took him to the vet today because we haven't been able to cut his nails. He had to be gassed for the check up because he wasn't cooperating :roll: 
We were told that he's 711 grams O_O Vet was so surprised when she saw how big he was :lol: He also has a chipped tooth (the fang on the left side).... probably because the previous owners had him on a water bottle. She said to keep an eye out on the limp, because she didn't think it was caused by the nails. It may be possible that he had a previous injury which has given him a permanent limp  She said if it gets worse we should have an x-ray done. Besides that he's fine, other than the weight problem. She told us to gradually cut down his food intake to around 1-2 tablespoons a day, and to give him plenty of other things such as veggies and insects.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Woah! 711 grams! That's twice as big as Kashi :lol: 

I bet him being so large just exacerbates whatever is going on with his leg... hopefully with some weight loss, it turns out to be a non-issue.  

So they cut his nails for you?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Woah! 711 grams! That's twice as big as Kashi :lol:
> 
> I bet him being so large just exacerbates whatever is going on with his leg... hopefully with some weight loss, it turns out to be a non-issue.
> 
> So they cut his nails for you?


Yes... I think he needs a bigger wheel too. He came with a comfort wheel, and I think he is just too big for it, which may be also a cause for his injuries. Looking into ordering a CSW as soon as I get paid 

And yes, they did! I'm so glad I don't have to worry about that now  They gave him a nice mani and pedi when he was knocked out from the gas 

The vet tech described him as a puddle when they gassed him because of how fluffy he is :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha a puddle. I shouldnt think that's funny because it's bad for his health...but it kind of is :lol: I'm sure he will slim down with a new wheel and some better food options. He's going to be so much happier with you!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hee hee! I love his chunky belly! Glad you got the nails taken care of at the vet and hopefully he drops down to a healthier weight for you. I can't deny though that I love chunky hogs, even if it is unhealthy...


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update on that not so little guy - he's been in my thoughts. I'm so glad you are taking him in and allowing him to get healthy - he is a lucky boy! What a stinker, needing to be gassed....... would love to see more photos when you have the chance


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love this fat guy!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all ^_^

We've had a little "breakthrough" today during our bonding time. Po' Boy actually explored my lap/couch today, but of course, even the slightest movement would send him into a hissing fit :roll: I got to have a good look at his face, though, and he is such a cutie!

I've also discovered that he does not like to leave his fleece blanket to go eat/drink, so he will drag it along on top of him so that he is not exposed :lol: He also likes to rearrange his cage... and leaves quite a mess... I am hoping to fix that with a bigger cage though


----------

